# Is it okay to give my puppy 2 cans of sardines a week?



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

My Golden wont eat his dog food without being mix with water. He's 3 1/2 months already and im trying to give him dry food. Is it okay to mix his dog food with sardines? I read that sardines are good for the coat and has calcium. like maybe 2 cans of sardines a week. I just take a piece and mix it with the kibble. 
I also gave him cod liver oil once a week coz i read its not good to give it to a puppy daily. 



Grizzly when hes 2 1/2 months


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question but your puppy is sooo cute!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It us usually recommended that you do not feed canned fish due to the high level of sodium. However, we regularly feed raw fresh sardines.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not feed that much sardines to your puppy as like jackie said the sodium. Putting all that stuff on your dogs food can make him a picky eater, you can use alittle canned food and then heat it up in the microwave for about 10 seconds to bring out the smell. Dogs go alot by smell for eating their food. The smellier the better. Maybe limit the sardines to once a week for a little treat.


----------



## rustynail925 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I usually gave him sardines every morning. I would just take a small piece and sauce and mix it with dog food just enough to make him eat all of it.


----------

